# anyone interested in a ferrari body kit for a 280zx



## generalz31 (Nov 13, 2008)

for sale ferrari body kit for a 260-280 zx i am told it fits a 260 im sure it fits a 280 260 owners will know better than i do if interested email me at [email protected] i would perfer not to ship it but that can be worked out price negotiable


----------

